# How creation shows the glory of God



## cih1355 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have a friend who occasionally visits the children's ministry at my church to teach the children about Biblical Creationism. He is looking for some books or any other written material that discusses how the properties of matter or any other part of the created order shows God's glory. Do you know of such material? He is not looking for an explanation of the design argument. He is looking for something that goes beyond saying that the design, order, or fine-tuning of the universe shows that God exists. He is looking for something that explains how God's creation shows His glory.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 18, 2007)

This thread may be of interest:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f60/creation-scriptural-meditations-doctrine-worship-should-ensue-15782/


----------

